# Can't mount usb storage [SOLVED]

## UVSoft

Hi, there,

I've got trouble with mounting usb mass storage device. I hadn't any problems when I used some other GNU/Linux distrubutions. I just did something like:

uvsoft linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1 # mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/flash/

mount: /dev/sda is not a valid block device

uvsoft linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1 # mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/flash/

mount: /dev/sda1 is not a valid block device

 and it worked... but not now(( That's dmesg output information:

uvsoft soft # dmesg

......

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Vendor: USB Model: Mass Sorage Rev: 1.23

Type: Direct-Access ANSI SCSI revision: 00

1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

uvsoft soft # mount -t vfat /dev/sg0 /mnt/flash/

mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device

uvsoft soft # ls -l /dev/sg0

crw-rw---- 1 root root 21, 0 Ôåâ 26 06:09 /dev/sg0

It's what udevmonitor told me when I pluged my usg flash device in:

uvsoft soft # udevmonitor

udevmonitor prints the received event from the kernel [UEVENT]

and the event which udev sends out after rule processing [UDEV]

UEVENT[1141128193.450905] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-2

UEVENT[1141128193.452059] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0

UEVENT[1141128193.452119] add@/class/scsi_host/host0

UEVENT[1141128193.452145] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev3.3

UEVENT[1141128198.459626] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/host0/target0:0:0/0:0:0:0

UEVENT[1141128198.459694] add@/class/scsi_device/0:0:0:0

UEVENT[1141128198.459712] add@/class/scsi_generic/sg

It's my kernel configuration:

uvsoft ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v "#" | grep -i usb

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

I have no idias what to do.... I asked this question in some other forums, but still haven't got any useful answers((

Thanks for your advice.

--

Regards,

UVSoft.Last edited by UVSoft on Thu Mar 02, 2006 7:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ma3oxuct

Lets take a look at your scsi kernel options:

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v "#" | grep -i scsi
```

Make sure that you have this: 

```
CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y
```

----------

## cyrillic

You are missing "SCSI disk support" from your kernel, or you have not loaded the module "sd_mod".

----------

## UVSoft

soft@uvsoft ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v "#" | grep -i scsi

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

soft@uvsoft ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               4093232  12

uvsoft soft # modprobe sd_mod

FATAL: Module sd_mod not found.

How can I load this sd_mod module?

----------

## cyrillic

This is the kernel config option I am talking about.

```
Device Drivers  --->

  SCSI device support  --->

    <M>   SCSI disk support 
```

You may need to recompile your kernel if this option is missing.

----------

## UVSoft

I had been told that many times and every time I looked at it and saw it checked..... I've just had a look at it again and gues what have I saw? dumn))) It helped me, thanks a lot)))

----------

